# Cảnh giác khi mua dầu nóng Hàn Quốc không rõ nguồn gốc!



## vietmom (27/4/18)

*Để làm giảm cơn đau nhanh chóng, những người bị đau nhức xương khớp thường tìm đến các sản phẩm dầu nóng, trong đó, dầu nóng Hàn Quốc là một trong những thương hiệu được tin chọn.*
 Thế nhưng, với xu thế “sính ngoại”, mê hàng “xách tay”, ít ai ngờ rằng thói quen mua sắm của mình đã vô tình tiếp tay cho “hàng giả, hàng nhái” có cơ hội tồn tại và gây ra nhiều hệ lụy cho sức khỏe.

*Hỗn loạn thị trường dầu nóng “xách tay” Hàn Quốc*
Hàng không rõ nguồn gốc lại được nói là có người nhà đi Hàn Quốc mang về hiểu nôm na là hàng mang từ nước ngoài về Việt Nam theo đường hành lý cá nhân. Theo đó, về lý thuyết thì các mặt hàng này chỉ có số lượng nhỏ cùng chủng loại hạn chế. Thế nhưng thực tế hiện nay, nguồn hàng này lại vô cùng phong phú và tràn lan trên thị trường.

Thậm chí, nhiều nguồn hàng được nhập về qua đường buôn lậu, các lô hàng không hề có giấy tờ xuất xứ, chỉ được người bán quảng cáo qua mô típ “có người nhà đi nước ngoài xách về”, hay “có người thân làm tiếp viên hàng không”…

Với hàng nhập khẩu chính ngạch sẽ phải qua nhiều thủ tục kiểm tra, lấy mẫu kiểm nghiệm, hàng đạt chất lượng mới được thông quan và đưa ra thị trường...Ngược lại, hàng không rõ nguồn gốc không có kiểm nghiệm về chất lượng, không đảm bảo về chất lượng...

Dầu nóng Hàn Quốc là một trong nhiều sản phẩm có thị trường hỗn loạn nhất hiện nay, rất nhiều hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng, hàng không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ trà trộn dưới mác hàng “mang từ Hàn Quốc về”đánh lừa người tiêu dùng. Trên các trang mạng xã hộitràn lan các quảng cáo sản phẩm cùng mức giá trên trời hoặc siêu rẻ.

*Hậu quả do Dầu nóng Hàn Quốc không rõ nguồn gốc gây ra!*
Nếu mua phải hàng không rõ nguồn gốc, sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng sẽ bị ảnh hưởng, thậm chí có thể đe dọa đến tính mạng. Với sản phẩm thoa ngoài nếu không đảm bảo về chất lượng nó có thể gây ra các bệnh ngoài da như phát ban, dị ứng, viêm loét,... Điều này không chỉ gây cho người dùng những tổn thương lớn cả về vật chất mà cả tinh thần.

Chị Liên ( 28t, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội)“Hồi tháng 5 năm ngoái, tôi bị ngã xe, chạy ra tạp hóa gần nhà thì họ tư vấn dùng cái dầu nóng này, về nhà đổ ra lòng bàn tay thấy vẩn đục tôi đã ghê ghê, nhưng vẫn có mùi bạc hà, nên tôi vẫn bôi, bôi và matxa được 5 phút thì không thấy nóng, mà thấy ngứa, rất ngứa,  ngày hôm sau thấy phổng rộp những mụn nước li ti, đi khám thì ra tôi mua hàng không rõ nguồn gốc,  sản phẩm toàn tiếng tây tàu thì đúng chả biết sản phẩm xuất xứ ở đâu, bác sĩ còn bảo sản phẩm này không có giấy phép lưu hành, không có tem mác gì gọi là hàng lậu rồi”.

Anh Bình (38t, TP. Bắc Ninh): “Nhiều năm nay, tôi đã không mua hàng không rõ nguồn gốc, là dân luật nên thừa hiểu thế nào là hàng được phép lưu hành. Tôi không muốn mua hàng mà cứ phải nơm nớp lo lắng vì nguồn gốc sản phẩm. Chúng ta bỏ tiền ra để mua sản phẩm chăm sóc sức khỏe, đừng vì tiếc một số tiền nhỏ để cuối cùng lại mua thêm bệnh vào người”.

 Trong khi chờ lực lượng kiểm tra của các cơ quan chức năng kiểm soát được hết tất cả những mặt hàng dầu nóng Hàn Quốckhông rõ nguồn gốc trên thị trường, mỗi chúng ta hãy là người tiêu dùng thông thái trong lựa chọn, mua bán và sử dụng hàng hóa.



​
*Hãy là người tiêu dùng thông minh*
Chúng tôi giới thiệu cho bạn đọc một sản phẩm Dầu nóng Hàn Quốc uy tín, chất lượng:  Dầu Nóng Hàn Quốc Yuhan AntiphlamineS Lotion.
Yuhan AntiphlamineS là sản phẩm nổi tiếng được người dân Hàn Quốc tin tưởng sử dụng suốt 80 năm qua và được Công ty TNHH Đại Bắc chính thức nhập khẩu về Việt Nam từ năm 2011. Với 2 thành phần Methyl Salicylate và I-Menthol thấm nhanh qua da làm giảm các cơn đau nhức xương khớp, dây thần kinh,...một cách nhanh chóng.

_

_
_Dầu xoa bóp AntiphlamineS là dạng lotion, mùi bạc hà thơm mát, dễ chịu, được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn của Hàn Quốc (KGMP)._​
* Nói không với Dầu Nóng Hàn Quốc Antiphlamines không rõ nguồn gốc!*
Để giúp bạn phân biệt hàng Yuhan AntiphlamineS chính hãng với hàng không rõ nguồn gốc, chúng tôi có trao đổi với đại diện Đại Bắc Group, hiện đang là đơn vị nhập khẩu chính hãng hàng Yuhan AntiphlamineS của Yuhan Corp, được cấp phép lưu hành tại Việt Nam từ năm 2011, thì sản phẩm Yuhan AntiphlamineS có đặc điểm nhận dạng sau:

• Trên vỏ hộp thể hiện bằng 2 ngôn ngữ tiếng Anh và tiếng Việt.
• Hai nắp hộp được niêm phong bằng tem của NSX, trên tem in hình cây đa và dòng chữ Yuhan Quality Assured
• Bên trong hộp thuốc có tờ HDSD bằng tiếng Việt. Chai thuốc có bàn massage đính kèm với loại 100ml và không đính kèm bàn massage với chai nhỏ loại 50ml.



​
*3 đặc điểm của hàng thật.*
Người tiêu dùng hãy luôn lưu ý các đặc điểm trên để không bị mất tiền oan, mua đúng hàng chính hãng, đảm bảo được quyền lợi của mình.

_Nguồn: Theo Khám Phá_


----------

